# Is she pregnant?? (Pictures)



## Nemo4 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have two female variatus platy that I bought two days ago! They were in a tank with other males! If so how long until she drops?? Feedback much appreciated  :fish:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/14nnqgmw0a006h0/2013-01-21 11.53.51.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/at1zmijf5p1amlu/2013-01-21 11.53.53.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyx2erjei4fwjon/2013-01-21 11.53.44.jpg


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup, shes prego! Looks pretty close. maybe a week


----------



## Nemo4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------

